# wood glue end seal



## Karda (Aug 28, 2017)

does anybody here use wood glue to seal end grain on turning blanks. I have some green cherry I sealed with elmers glue and started get blue green speckles under the glue. i cut it of and used tight bond 3 no speckles yet but Iamstll afraid of mold


----------



## Sprung (Aug 28, 2017)

I frequently use wood glue to seal blanks, most often burl wood that I intend to stabilize as it is easy to clean off (a quick swipe on the stationary belt sander) vs. wax or anchorseal prior to stabilizing. I have used it on green/fresh cut wood and have on occasion found a little mold under the glue, but never much. I do thin the glue with just a touch of water before brushing it on to the wood.

If it's something I'll just be turning without stabilizing, I prefer to use Anchorseal or wax.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mike Mills (Aug 28, 2017)

I use anchorseal but..
it sounds like you have mold which can be cut away. Mold is typically surface.
If it is spalting (fungus) rather than mold it won't hurt you.
Wear a mask and turn it away. Not sure if wood glue will kill mold or not.


----------



## Karda (Aug 28, 2017)

thanks I cut some of f and speckle reappeared ill try again, and use bleach. Is the mould on the surface or deep in the wood. is the mouldy wood safe to use, I always wear a mask when turning


----------



## Karl_TN (Aug 29, 2017)

Try wiping down the exposed wood with lemon juice beforehand. I've done this successfully on fresh maple hollow forms in order to keep them from molding/staining while being kept inside plastic wrap to control the drying process. I use the large bottles of lemon juice found at Costco (or Sams) for this.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Karda (Aug 29, 2017)

Hi, I tried the lemon juice, can you use vinigar. I have a few pieces that I just the glued ends of from and they still show no signs of moldI f my cellar is that damp abot 60% on the humidistat on my barometer, could I get away with not sealing

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## JR Parks (Aug 29, 2017)

Mike,
I use Titebond all the time for sealing end grain on green and or any wood after cutting end grain and on burls. I have not had a problem one. I use it because it is convenient, easy to apply and not too expensive. Jim

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Aug 30, 2017)

@Karda , have tried using vinegar yet, I prefer the smell of lemons.

Also, try searching Amazon for "Silver Shield Antibacterial Paint Additive" or "Paint Mildewcide". Maybe one of these could be added to your green wood sealer to prevent the mold/mildew. I've only used the latter one in paint, but suspect either one would mix into sealer OK.


----------



## Karda (Aug 30, 2017)

I got a cheap moisture meter at HF what moisture content is good to turn at. The cherry I have tested is between 12 and 16%. do I test on side or end grain thanks


----------



## Sprung (Aug 30, 2017)

Karda said:


> I got a cheap moisture meter at HF what moisture content is good to turn at. The cherry I have tested is between 12 and 16%. do I test on side or end grain thanks



Mike, it depends on what you're turning. If you're turning something like pens, game calls, bottle stoppers or openers, you want it fully dry before turning. If you're turning bowls, etc, you can rough turn it while green bag it in a paper bag with all the shavings from rough turning, let it sit a few months to dry, then come back and re-mount it on your lathe and finish turn.


----------

